# Mac Midi



## thelighter2 (14. Juni 2008)

Hi
ALso ich habe gerade eben das M-Audio Midisport 2x2 Installiert (auf MAc).
Nun habe ich einen Problem die Installation ist zwar erfolgreich abgeschlossen,jedoch wird
bei REason kein Midiinterface angezeigt und bei Logic 8 weiss ich nicht wie das geht aber trotz langen suchen in den Preferences kommt ebenfalls ncihts .Was soll ich machen?

bitte sehr dringend um Hilfe da bis Donnerstag ein BEat fertig sein muss

THX imvoraus

MFG ALEX


----------



## sight011 (14. Juni 2008)

Liegt bestimmt an einer falschen Zuweisung oder daran das du das in den Optionen nicht eingestellt hast!

hast de ein paarmehr infos!?


----------



## thelighter2 (14. Juni 2008)

thx für die schnelle Antwort aber wie soll ich irgendetwas zuweisen wenn garkein Interface angezeigt wird .Oder welche Optionen meinst du

DAs einzige was cih sagen kann ist das bei REason in den Preferences also Optionen kein Interface angeziegt wird weder bei Bus A noch bei b,c,d


----------



## sight011 (14. Juni 2008)

... also ich bin zu Hause PC nutzer, arbeite nur während der arbeit mit demMAc --> Also wenn ich falsche Begriffe verwende tagt esmi nicht nach! 

Wird der Interface denn in der Systemsteuerung (Windows Begriff ) angezeigt oder erkannt? Also damit du ausschließen kannst ob er deffekt ist oder ob er nurin deinem Reason nicht erkannt wird!

Hast du denn in Reason dqas schon in den Einstellungen festgelegt welches Gerät er dafür verwenden soll? Auch nach der Installation wird er das nicht von alleine konfigurieren!

Gruß


----------



## thelighter2 (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich suche gearde in der (Systemsteuerung) nach dem Interface aber es gibt nix das mit Midi irgendwas zutun hat.Also wo ich Reason installiert habe,habe ich bei Midi interface garnichts angegeben weil ich dammals garkein Midiinterface hatte.


----------



## sight011 (14. Juni 2008)

Worüber ist derinterface den nangeschlossen?  USB?

Sont überprüf nochmal den midi Input in erster Linie bei Reason!


----------



## thelighter2 (14. Juni 2008)

ja das ist über USB angeschlossen bin wirklich verzweifelt weiss nciht was ich amchen soll


----------



## sight011 (14. Juni 2008)

So... 

Geh mal auf Dienstprogramme --> Audio Midi Setup (dazu klickst du auf den Finder -->Programme und Ordner -->Dienstprogramme) 

und schau dirmal die Einstellungen dort an und teile Sie hier dem Forum mit, wenn du selbst keine Lösung findest! 

Ansonsten kannst du dir bei "System Profiler" alle angeschlossenen USB Geräte anzeigen lassen (bei dem Punkt: USB ) und somit schauen ob dein Gerät überhaupt vom Rechner erkannt wurde!


Gruß hoffe das bringt dich weiter


----------



## thelighter2 (15. Juni 2008)

Also es wird in den System Profiler aufjedenfall als USB Device erkannt.Aber bei den Midieinstellungen tut sich nichts auch wenn ich auf Rescan Midi klicke kommt nix bin wirklich verzweifelt.


----------



## thelighter2 (16. Juni 2008)

kann mir dne wirklich keiner Helfen 

hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen.


----------



## sight011 (16. Juni 2008)

ist das nicht aktiv oder waum ist der blaue Balken so tranzparent?


... sonst würde ich probieren mal in reason selbst in den einstellungen nach den Einstellungen für "Midi" schauen. Ob dort nicht noch vielleicht was anderes ausgewählt ist!

P.S.: Wenn du Logic geöffnet hast und beispielsweise eine Taste auf deinem Midi-Keyboard drückst, müsste das imTransporter bei jedem Tastendruck durch das hochschnellen eines kleinen Balkens angezeigt werden!

Wenn dem so ist erkennt die Software auch schonmal hereinkommende "Midi-Signale" nur du hast dem Kanal kein Midi-Instrument zugewiesen!


Gruß nochmal A.


----------



## thelighter2 (23. Juni 2008)

hab es mittlerweile geschaft alles in Ordnung zu brigngen ch hätte nur eine ltzte frage wie kann ich bei Logic eine Midi einen instrument zuweisen


----------



## sight011 (23. Juni 2008)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine "Midi-Spur", richtig? 

Ich glaub das ist von der Logic-Version abhängig, soweit ich mich erinnere drückt man etwas länger auf die Spur (links, wo auch der Nam der Spur steht) und bekommt dann eine Liste mit den verschiedenen Instrumenten, die man dann der Spur zuweisen kann.


Greetz a.


----------

